# AHSupply 55 watt retrofit install



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Just thought I'd share some photos from my 55 watt install. Here we go


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

This was for my girlfriends 29 gallon mbuna tank. It looks awesome now!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Sorry couldnt get the pics to show correctly so I just linked the last three.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Your pics showed up just fine.

I've been thinking of upgrading the rest of my tanks that don't already have CF's. 
Is this something a gal like me with some limited wiring experience could easily do, or will I need to ask the Mr. who has a bunch of experience? Or could I try it myself, and ask him if I have questions?  

Also, will they fit into most any strip (like a standard Perfecto), or do they need to be wider?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

You should be able to handle the install all by your lonesome  Everything is color coded and goes together very easily. I have no electrical experience at all, and the whole project took about an hour and a half. All you need is a few drill bits, measuring tape, and a philips screwdriver. I believe that they will fit into most any standard hood, although you can measure your hood and compare it to the specs on ahsupply.com to make sure. If you have any other questions, let me know, I'll be glad to help any way I can.


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Jan the AH kits are super easy to put together. And if you ever need to signal the aliens the light from the reflector should make it to Pluto or so. It's that good. :lol:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks!  That sounds like something I can do, especially if they have decent instructions with it.

LOL about the reflector... :lol:


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Looks pretty good!

I did mine in a custom oak hood instead of retrofitting the stock light boxes. Just for an alternate style, I'll post one pic of my setup.

http://www.daemonfly.com/images/20g/20preview1.jpg

Boxed in as I planned on putting a plexi cover and adding some fans for heat removal. With the warmer temps, light is already warming up the tank a bit too much, so will have to finish that part of the project soon.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks very nice!!


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

Blackhole- You should polish off this thread with a picture of the now-incredible mbuna tank!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Will do...look for one tomorrow


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

http://www.geocities.com/sirblackhole/55wattinstall/Complete1.jpg

http://www.geocities.com/sirblackhole/55wattinstall/Complete2.jpg


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Darn, can't see your last pics at all Sir... I really wanted to see the Mbuna tank too, since that's one I'll be upgrading. Being that they say Mbuna's like subdued lighting, do you find this kit to be too much for them? Or do they do okay with plenty of rocks and stuff to hide in?

While I'm at it; which bulbs do you recommend to go with the kit for plants? I'm not sure which one most closely resembles the GE Aqua Ray color that I'm so used to.


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

Jans, I've kept some Yellow Lab with the 55w AHSupply kit before and they were just fine. For the bulb, look for full spectrum bulbs and your plants'll do great. I don't have any experience with AquaRay so I can't help you there.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Magnus.

Which one would the full spectrum be from this list? :? http://ahsupply.com/bulbs.htm


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Get one of the 5k or the 6.7k or 6.4K bulbs. Don't buy a 10K or anything else. Or depending on your options you could mix a 5k and say a 6.7K or 6.4K.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I like 6700. Im working on the pic problem at the moment...check back


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks to both of you for the help.  
I'll go ahead and place the order now.

I'm ordering a total of 4 kits (1 - 55 watt, and 3 - 96 watt), but I'm just going to get one of them right now so I can get a feel for what works for me.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

go here http://www.geocities.com/sirblackhole/ to look at the pics for now, untill i can figure out what the deal is with the ftp...


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Kevin,

Very nice set-up. Makes me wish I could switch over to PC. Did you get a 50% actinic bulb? How do you like it?

Steve


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks great Kevin. You have great step by step photos along the way. I might be taking a peek at them if need be as I go. 
The Mbuna tank looks great too.  

I have the 50/50 Smartlight set up on one of my tanks and at first the blue stood out, but now I really like the way it enhances the color of the fish and plants.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes I got the combo bulb, half 10,000k and half actinic. Its a little blue but I like it. Brings out the fish colors better and the plants seem to look greener. I was very impressed with ahsupply's kit. One day soon (since i got the new job) I will be getting pressurized co2 first, then 4x55 watt kits from ahsupply for my 75. I think i'll go with the 6700k for that tank though.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, my 55 watt kit arrived yesterday. I'll let you know how it goes when I get around to it. :wink: 

Then I'll decide just how soon I want to order the rest of them.... :roll:


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

hehe...you shouldnt have any trouble with it. Just take your time and have fun with it!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I believe the 10000K bulb is what they are reffering to full spectrum.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

JanS said:


> Well, my 55 watt kit arrived yesterday. I'll let you know how it goes when I get around to it. :wink:


Well, 2 1/2 months later and it's still sitting in the box....  
I forgot about this post, but it was a good reminder how long the thing has been sitting there...
I did have one attempt with a single strip retrofit and realized it was from one of the full hoods and it was too short for the light. We were trying to figure out how the heck anyone could fit a kit into such a small space, then I measured the strip after all that wasted time and realized it wasn't 24" long like it was supposed to be....


----------

